# Mead Recipes



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

Post only your recipes here. Lets get a nice list going. 

In the title, post the name of the mead, in the body post the recipe. 

Please no other comments or posts.


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

no one has any?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Not that so much as it's crunch season for beeks . Maybe you can kick us off? If you're looking for recipes, try a search... there have been some threads a while back.


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

Check out my blog for updates on my mead process: http://jaredsbees.blogspot.com

I would suggest everyone read the blog, as it has the result of adding fermax and 2 packets of yeast.....

*Joes Ancient Orange Cinnamon Clove Mead*

Filled 6 gallon carbouy to just under top line

3 ½ gallons water
2 large naval oranges cut into 16ths then halfs
3 medium/small naval oranges cut the same
3 pinches nutmeg
5 cinnomon sticks
4 cloves
18 lbs clover honey (1.5 gallons)
½ cup loosely packed Sunkist raisins
2 packets fleschmans baking yeast (4.5 oz)
2 tsp Fermax nutrient


*JW's Chocolate Mead*

Filled 6 gallon carbouy just under top line

8.2 oz Nestley quick milk mix 25% reduced sugar
8 oz Hershey’s chocolate syrup
18 lbs clover honey (1.5 gallons)
3.5 tsp acid blend
5 tsp Fermax nutrient
1 pack D-47 yeast

The chocolate mead is my own variation of the Lady Bridget version here: http://www.ladybridget.com/m/chocmead.html and a few other recipes I have found over the past few months....


----------

